# Women's Crane Cycling Jacket



## soulful dog (7 Sep 2011)

Crane Bike Jacket (Women's) Size 16-18
Aldi's own make. 100% polyester, lightweight waterproof (showerproof?) jacket. Size L 37"-40". Been worn and the elastic cuffs at the sleeve are a little bobbly, but that apart still in ok condition. Free (£2.50 postage) if anyone wants it?

http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/s_dog/crane_jckt.jpg


----------



## thistler (9 Sep 2011)

I'd be very grateful for it if you still have it!!


----------



## soulful dog (10 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I'd be very grateful for it if you still have it!!


Still have it, PM sent.


----------

